# 300 wsm cartridge for deer



## jbeyette (Nov 17, 2009)

hunting with a 300 wsm / 150 g bst by winchester, no exit wound @ 150 yrds, no blood, deer died within 20 yrds however, i worry that if that deer doesnt drop neer the shot, tracking will be hard, I want a load that will pass through, Im wondering if winchesters XP3 will pass through


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I use Remington Core-lokt 150 grain and have had pass through on 7 of 8 deer and and 2 Pronghorn at ranges out to 350 yds. Have been very pleased with this bullet.


----------



## jbeyette (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks wurgs, does the core lokt perform out to longer range, say 300 yrds.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Shot a pronghorn at a ranged 362 yards with the bullet going completely through and it dropped like a rock. The longest shot I've had on a deer was about 225 yards paced and it went about 30 yards before dropping and the bullet also went through. Strangely this years buck was the only bullet not to pass through and shot it in the chest behind the front leg from only 75 yards and found the bullet under the skin on the other side. Mushroomed nicely though, just like the picture in ads.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

if want a bullet that will pass through shoot the barnes tsx. Out past 300 those corelokts are pretty crappy. Shoot the front shoulders with the esx and there is no tracking job they fall where they were standing.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

nosler partition.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You may just want to go to a heavier bullet, like the 165 or 180. I shoot the 180 Nosler BT out of my 300 WM and have not seen any problems with that bullet. The 165 I believe will give you a bit flatter trajectory.


----------



## jbeyette (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been told that the barns tripple shock is a killer, does anyone know if anybody offers a factory load in 165g. I'm not a re loader and I don't see me getting into it anytime soon


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Ballistic tips and hornady SST bullets have a reputation for failing at .300 mag speeds, I have alot of experience with the SST's failing over a wide range of velocities. I bought 1500 150gr SST's to load into my AR-10 which loves these bullets, the SST is built like the BT bullet but is supposed to be a little tougher, well so far I've had them fail 8 out of 10 times from ranges of 30 yards to 300 yards, but they always dropped the deer even though there was no exit wound, there was tremendious internal damage and massive fragmenting sending frags more than 12" from the main wound channel, it's like a grenade but the deer would run most of the time with little blood. After the early doe season I bought a box of hornady 165grn. interlock bullets and loaded a bunch of .300wsm with them to about 3100fps, what a great bullet, it has done perfectly I shot a large buck at 40 yards with the load right through both front shoulders left a nice wound channel with very little fragmentation, the buck took 2 steps and fell. I shot a doe at 200 yards from a quartering away shot with almost identical results. The rifle seems to prefer 165gr bullets to boot, I can shoot 2" groups at 200yards all day long, which is about as good as I can shoot with a 7 power scope in field positions. The core loc has a really good reputation and is similar to the hornady interlock, it is also alot cheaper than the triple shock. I have also used speer 150gr hot-cor bullets at 3200fps and they performed great, really the only bullets I had fail over and over are plastic tipped bullets. The thing about the plastic tipped bullets is they shoot really well, they are just too fragile, for less than perfect shots, put one in the boiler room and the deer will go down pretty quick, there just won't be much blood if it fails. Federal loads the .300wsm with the triple-shock, partitions and trophy bonded which are all really good bullets, just alittle pricey for a deer bullet.


----------

